# HP invent



## Hooch254 (May 24, 2005)

hello there

i just bought a new hp invent printer -HP PSC 1402-
and i installed the drivers and everything works great

but i noticed that when i click my start men>all programs i get a thing called
I.R.I.S. OCR registration. having googled this i found out that it is document sacanning software or something.
however i am slighty disconcerted with its prescence and i would like to remove it, add/remove pragrams does not work...any suggestions

thanks
hooch254

ps i didnt know whether this is the right forum, i only put it here as it concerns my printer. sorry in advance


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

IRIS OCR software is part of the standard install files, it seems not to be a "separate component" in this case. Its integrated into HP's Image Zone software I think.

Not sure why you would want to remove it though (if you actually could) as it can be quite useful to convert a printed document to an editable document. It provides added functionality to a scanner.

I have just converted a 30 page document for which all originals had been lost, using IRIS OCR.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

kiwiguy is right..OCR allows you to scan in documents and then edit them...if you want to delete you will have to uninstall all the software for the multi funtion printer you just got...making it a expensive paper holder and they really dont hold that much paper..  

besides it does nothing until you launch it..


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can go to HP site and get just the basic software for the 1402.
I'm pretty sure this is without the OCR and the other extras.
This is what I did for my HP PSC 1610.

If you register it ... wont the nag screen go away ??


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

If its like my HP...you can get just the drivers...or the whole package


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd prefer to not have Image Zone .. it's not needed to print .. and too bloated.
I've tried to find just the Twain driver for the scanner .. so I can use just use windows Scanner n Camera wizard from Irfanview.

As near as I can find ... the sort version of the scanner software is the only way I can get the Twain driver needed to run the scanner.

Do you know where to get Just the Twain driver(s) ??


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah the HP software is* HUGE*...just go to start up and uncheck everything that has anything to do with HP and it does not load with windows...you still have all the functionality of everything when you need it..it just doesn't use any resources until you need to use it


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Huge ... And also tries to take over your Computer.
Done all the shutdowns already ... The basic HP all-in-one software is less Bloated.
I use other OCR software that can read a document and convert it to a Word or Excel format.
Windows Camera n Scanner can run the Scanner (if you have the Twain Driver) ...
So All I need is the correct Scanner Twain Driver.

Hooch ... Get your answer Yet ???


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you need to have a firewall with HP bloatware...it always wants to check for updates so set your firewall to always block it in the background so as to not bother you


----------



## Hooch254 (May 24, 2005)

thanks i guess i was worried over nothin, im a pretty security concscious guy and it just looked a bit fishy. ill have a wee expirment with the OCR software and see what i can do with it

cheers
hooch254


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just some Ideas to play with ... 
I've used OCR in genealogy ... scanned some old newpaper articles or magazine articals and had the OCR read them.
Then moved the text to M$ Word ... and used the spell checker to find some mistakes.
You have to scan just the text, or columns, to avoid confusing the OCR.

After that ... I used the freeware "Read Please" to read the text back to me so I could proof read the results.

Have fun.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

PS ... If you find that you have applications for OCR you can use "Abbyy Scan to Office"
This will scan just about anything straight to a M$ Word (or Excel) document ... including pictures.
It can be a scanned Image or any Image in your computer.
As an example .... This saves scanning an Emailed attachment.
http://www.abbyy.com/scantooffice/ @ $49

Some scanners come with Abbyy ... not sure about HP ... I didn't load all the HP software.


----------

